

Tesla Model S - The electric car that shatters every myth - shill
http://news.consumerreports.org/cars/2012/11/video-tesla-model-s-drive---the-electric-car-that-shatters-every-myth.html

======
notdrunkatall
I purchased some TSLA a couple of weeks ago, and I'm seriously considering
purchasing more. At this point, it looks like an obvious winner.

